# Who has an A'PEXi N1 DUAL exhaust on their S13 OR S14 240sx?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

I heard how the a'pexi N1 dual sounds on a 240sx and it sounds great!, but I really cant hear how loud they are over the computer speakers. I have also noticed that I cant find out anywhere how much noise theses exhausts make (in decibels (DB) at least). Even A'pexi does not say how much noise they make; they dont even have an email address. Does anyone here have an a'pexi N1 dual exhaust on the s13 or s14 240sx SR20 OR KA24 engine? 

If yes, then I have a few questions for you.

1. Do you know how many decibels (DB) of noise it produces? 
2. How loud is it to you?
3. Would you reccomend it for daily driving?
4. Have you been botherd by any police/authorities yet?
5. Do you have the 90mm silencers? if yes, how effective are they to you?

-Thank you


----------



## Chris90FB240sx (Feb 25, 2005)

I have a N1 on my car its a single though. Its a racing exhaust so it is loud and I plan to buy a silencer for mine. Daily Driving with no siliencer I guess if you like the sound.


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

I've heard it, its OK at low RPM, but when you push it, its pretty loud, IIRC, the duals come with silencers know (well, I called A'PEXi the other day and they said every N1 with a K in the P/N comes with silencers, but sometimes I think they're stoned overthere, they give me mis-info sometimes, or they'll pick up and hang-up, random shit like that).


----------

